# Handmade TFK slingshot



## Slingfan (Apr 3, 2017)

A man near Vercelli, Piemonte, Italy, builds this wooden TFK model of slingshot for only 14 euros, complete with Theraband gold and leather pouch.
It's very ergonomic and beutifully made, I ordered one and has arrived yesterday.
Here some pics!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's a beautiful Slingshot. Great price and really solid looking. Nice!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Bargain.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

A Euro is only like a dime more than a dollar right now eh?

Kinda like a Stallion with finger scallops.

Truly a steal!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Slingfan said:


> A man near Vercelli, Piemonte, Italy, builds this wooden TFK model of slingshot for only 14 euros, complete with Theraband gold and leather pouch.
> It's very ergonomic and beutifully made, I ordered one and has arrived yesterday.
> Here some pics!
> 
> ...


Nice! A Recuas Trojan Horse with finger grooves. Tell me more about that man from Vercelli! It is possible to have his contact?
Bella ed economica! Dove l'hai trovata? Mi piacerebbe avere un contatto di questo artigiano di Vercelli!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Slingfan said:


> A man near Vercelli, Piemonte, Italy, builds this wooden TFK model of slingshot for only 14 euros, complete with Theraband gold and leather pouch.
> It's very ergonomic and beutifully made, I ordered one and has arrived yesterday.
> Here some pics!
> 
> ...


Anche TFK è entrato nel nostro gruppo telegram...


----------

